# Home needed for 2 male Degus



## mminghella71 (Apr 27, 2011)

A few months ago, we adopted 2 male Degus from here so that our original Degu would have some company. Despite several attempts to introduce them, they don't all get on together and fight like there's no tomorrow. 

They have been in cages next to each other and even though the grindingof teeth and evil stares through the cages have disappeared, they will not get on. It has gotten to the point that the 2 males fight each other when the new one is introduced in the bath, as well as them both fighting him and vice versa.

With this in mind, we are offering the 2 boys to a good home. They have a cage already and are OK being held. They are 2 or 3 years old.

Merseyside & surrounding area


----------



## mminghella71 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bump...and squeak


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi I had a lot of trouble bonding my 2 bunnies. 
In the end I dry shampooed them, and took them for a good hours car ride in a neutral dog crate, I then put this crate in the bathroom (you could use the bath) again another neutral space, gradually I was able to increase the space, I kept a plant water sprayer to hand for when they did have a wobbly they then start cleaning themselves. After a few days I was able to put them into their wendy house which was cleaned with vinegar to get rid of their scent marks. 

Degus love company please give them another try. Fighting with each other is quite common referred aggression.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

How long have you been trying to bond them? Could you give me a detailed list of how you went about it?

Bonding male degu's can be very difficult and can take a long time, but if done at the degu's pace it can be done and will be very rewarding


----------



## mminghella71 (Apr 27, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> How long have you been trying to bond them? Could you give me a detailed list of how you went about it?
> 
> Bonding male degu's can be very difficult and can take a long time, but if done at the degu's pace it can be done and will be very rewarding


The cages have been next to each other for a couple of months. They can see each other and the teeth grinding from the pair has stopped.

When introduced, they have been allowed a dust bath before, all using the same dust.

Then, the pair were put in the bath and the lone male added.

The fun starts there! Lots of turning backs to each other and then they all kick off. The pair even fight when they are returned to their own cage.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

mminghella71 said:


> The cages have been next to each other for a couple of months. They can see each other and the teeth grinding from the pair has stopped.
> 
> When introduced, they have been allowed a dust bath before, all using the same dust.
> 
> ...


How long did you swap the degu's between cages?
If you skipped this stage then that will be your problem.


----------



## mminghella71 (Apr 27, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> How long did you swap the degu's between cages?
> If you skipped this stage then that will be your problem.


I don't get what you mean? Do you mean take the lone guy out and put him in the pair's cage while the pair are in his?

I don't know if I explained myself...

1. dust baths for all in the same dust - pair 1st then the lone
2. all removed from their cages and placed in an empty bath - pair 1st then the lone
3. battle commences!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

mminghella71 said:


> I don't get what you mean? Do you mean take the lone guy out and put him in the pair's cage while the pair are in his?
> 
> I don't know if I explained myself...
> 
> ...


No, what I mean is:

When all tail banging and teeth chattering has stopped when they are in cages next to each other, you need to then put the lone guy into the pairs cage and then put the pair into the lone guys cage. You will need to swap them every other day until all aggression has stopped again, and then you can start actual intro's.
One thing comes to mind tho, had the pair been in the bathroom before you tried to intro the lone guy?


----------



## mminghella71 (Apr 27, 2011)

A quick update.

They have been swapped over for a couple of days and then returned. TBH, they all looked a bit freaked out but handled it really well. Last night, I decided to let them see each other again, but this time in the downstairs loo because it is closer to where they are, bigger and neutral ground. The lone guy (Davey) was there first and then I introduced one of the pair (Richie - due to his black paws...Richie Blackpaw  ) It actually went well with minimal teeth chattering and a fair bit of cooing and even snuggling. 

When I introduced the 2nd of the pair, things changed a bit. There  was some chattering and grinding before a couple of instances of mounting and then a bit of fighting ensued. Again, the fighting was between the pair and continued after they were returned to the cage. :mad2: Davey just ran and hid, sometimes on me or next to me!

I'll keep at it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

mminghella71 said:


> A quick update.
> 
> They have been swapped over for a couple of days and then returned. TBH, they all looked a bit freaked out but handled it really well. Last night, I decided to let them see each other again, but this time in the downstairs loo because it is closer to where they are, bigger and neutral ground. The lone guy (Davey) was there first and then I introduced one of the pair (Richie - due to his black paws...Richie Blackpaw  ) It actually went well with minimal teeth chattering and a fair bit of cooing and even snuggling.
> 
> ...


For this to work you need to stop rushing things I'm afraid, you need to be swapping degu's for weeks rather than days


----------



## mminghella71 (Apr 27, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> For this to work you need to stop rushing things I'm afraid, you need to be swapping degu's for weeks rather than days


Unlike this quote: "... you need to then put the lone guy into the pairs cage and then put the pair into the lone guys cage. You will need to swap them every other day ..." :confused1:


----------

